# Suggested Watermark Plugin Wordpress???



## mfreundfl (Jun 28, 2016)

I have searched wordpress plugins and it seems at least in the free wordpress plugs area there is no GOOD WP Plugin for watermarking that i can find. What do you guys suggest for a plugin or an easy means of protecting my designs? A good plugin would be great....A good free one would be great but also don't mind paying.


Hoe are you guys protecting your designs??


Matt


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wouldn't it be easier to do it during your design phase prior to uploading it to your server? Photoshop, or whichever design/photo manipulation software you use, have automatic ways to get it done.


----------



## mfreundfl (Jun 28, 2016)

splathead said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to do it during your design phase prior to uploading it to your server? Photoshop, or whichever design/photo manipulation software you use, have automatic ways to get it done.


As opposed to having a plugin do it?? Not really


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead is right

simply add your logo (or copyright notice) to the image and adjust opacity

easy-peasy

(too many plug-ins on wordpress slows it down)


----------



## paulsimmons (Oct 17, 2016)

I would like to suggest Watermark plugin for your WordPress website which is developed by FMEAddons. This plugin will help you to protect your images and design from copying by any third party or by your competitors. 

Below is the link to the plugin. 

http://bit.ly/2dI5V8J


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
creating Watermark in photoshop is very easy, the following link has steps to create water mark in photoshop.If you did not get any suitable plugin try this once.

https://blog.udemy.com/photoshop-watermark/


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I am fully agree with you that watermark is best way to save our design but plugin is perform on this task, some confusing. No one knows that your design will be safe with watermark plugin. It depends on your plugin. 

I would like to go with photoshop watermark and edit the original design.

Thanks


----------



## sewcherry (Dec 16, 2014)

FastStone Photo Resizer is free, you can do it in batch, and resize at the same time. I've been using it for years...great product!

http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm


----------



## TheFactShop (Apr 15, 2016)

If you use Google Shopping to market you products, having a watermark on the image itself is actually against their terms, so for that reason I'd suggest not doing it in Photoshop.

Unfortunately I'm yet to find a good watermark plugin...


----------

